# Help Acclimate a New Polleni



## joel.uejio (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello all,

I just added a 2" polleni to my tank and so far he's been spending all his time in the corner. I haven't seen any aggression from the other tankmates, but his fins do look nipped. Also I haven't seen him eat at all! I'm not sure which species he is exactly (large or small spot).

Can anyone here please offer some suggestions on what I can do to acclimate him?

Here are the details on my tank:
75 US gallons, Sand, Lightly planted, Driftwood, Rocks
AC110 + XP3 for filtration, Temp at 80F
Water params are NH3=0, NO2=0, NO3=5-10
I am treating for ich right now using API Super Ich Cure -- so water is blue, but the meds don't seem to be visibly bothering any of the residents
Tank mates: 4" Salvini (tough, but not a killer), 2.5" Firemouth (pretty relaxed), 4" Raphael catfish, 7x 2" Silver Dollars
Feeding tetra flakes and hikari sinking pellets, with some other treats mixed in

Thanks!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Give him a couple of days to relax and fit in. He should do just fine once he gets used to his new surroundings.


----------



## joel.uejio (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, looks like that's the case.  Today he came out at feeding time and then spent some time hanging out. The salvini, fm, and polleni are all getting along so far, which is great! I've been trying to get the right mix of cichlids for 6 weeks now....

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Just don't add a mate for the salvini. I had a pair of them in a 520, and when they spawned, the much larger cichlids in the tank all stayed seven feet away, pasted to the far end of the tank.


----------



## joel.uejio (Aug 28, 2009)

Nooo, no, no, no....Don't plan to add any more cichlids except maybe the red spot gold severum I have in another tank, if he ever stops being a baby.

Things are looking good in this tank, though. Polleni is still shy, but getting more comfortable I think.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

joel.uejio - was wondering how that polleni is doing? I am curious because I have what sounds like a similar set-up to yours. Does it eat well? Are you seeing any growth yet?


----------



## joel.uejio (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey mdog! He's doing pretty well. Since I last posted I've made a lot of changes to the tank, and I think it's coming into form. The polleni hasn't grown that much, and actually has some nipped fins, but I think he's fine.

One of the recent changes I made was removing all of my live plants (live plants + silver dollars = barren stalks). That didn't give the polleni enough hiding space, so I've added some silk plants, which I think he appreciates.

As far as the nipped fins, I've seen a little aggression from the firemouth who is about the same size, but as long as the p. stays on his side, there doesn't seem to be an issue. The head-honcho of the tank is a 4" salvini -- I'm hoping that they'll grow up together and work out an agreeable arrangement.

Here are some pics -- Polleni:









FTS (before the silk plants):


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks good joel.uejio. I've got a young polleni that's maybe just a bit bigger - 4" now I'd guess. Very healthy and good looking but I have not been able to get it to eat any flake or pellets. It has been snacking on lemon tetras at night. There are only 3 left so hopefully when they are gone it will start eating "regular" food. Either that or it will turn to the next larger live food - the young firemouths. I hope that's not the case! A little discouraging that it won't touch the flake though.


----------



## joel.uejio (Aug 28, 2009)

I think most (non-vegetarian) fish prefer live food to flake, so I would also tend to think that you won't have much luck until the tetras are gone.

Firemouths are expert gill flarers and can look pretty scary even when small, so I think you might be ok there. I had a FM that would chase after many fish twice as big.

Good luck!


----------

